

React/GifSocket: GifSockets in PHP - igorw2
https://github.com/react-php/gifsocket

======
nodesocket
On an unrelated note, first time I've come across React
(<http://nodephp.org/>). Awesome project. Would be sweet to have non-blocking
MySQL bindings.

~~~
igorw2
Yeah, the lack of native non-blocking bindings is quite the issue. There have
been some attempts at implementing plain-PHP non-blocking drivers. One of the
most impressive I've seen so far is phpdaemon:
<https://github.com/kakserpom/phpdaemon>.

------
arscan
You should make a Coldfusion port next if you really want to give this thing a
90's feel.

------
noinput
Fun use case: On Chrome latest (22) view the README section with the example
gif. Open a new tab, spend a few minutes on it, go back to view the sample gif
and it goes into warp drive .

~~~
mrpollo
nice catch, the longer you stay on the README tab the longer it warps

------
tambourine_man
Off topic, but I got a disproportional amount of fun from the gif. Who is he,
what's the context?

~~~
Posibyte
Eric, from Tim and Eric's Awesome show. It's difficult to explain the context
due to the nature of the show. Just give it a watch and you'll see what I
mean.

------
peterwwillis
Holy hell this is ridiculous. We have multipart/x-mixed-replace you know.

~~~
igorw2
Does not work in IE6.

